# Goat not eating or drinking



## dog-sledding (Jul 22, 2013)

Today my mom got home from work and checked on the goats. My goat Nila was not moving much, she refused to eat grain and refused to drink any water. When I got home, she was still laying in the same place my mom had found her in the morning. I brought her inside because she was shivering really badly (it's 18 degrees F here), and I checked her over to see if I could find any thing. I found a lump on her throat, and I think it is causing her to not eat and drink. She seems to be breathing okay, but she is not wanting to walk much. Is there something I can do to get the lump to go away?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you get a picture of the lump?

Has she had any sudden feed changes? Can you get a temp on her?


----------



## dog-sledding (Jul 22, 2013)

@NyGoatMom

If I took a picture, the lump would not show up. I can't see the lump, but I can feel it. Also I have not changed her feed, and I could try and get her temperature.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So do you think the lump is something caught in her throat?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Is she coughing at all? Like trying to dislodge something?


----------



## dog-sledding (Jul 22, 2013)

It is kind of like a spider bit, I know it can't be a spider bite because it is in the middle of the winter.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Weird....how big is it?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would at least start her on some bcomplex....will she get up if you make her? Can she stand?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

get a temp on her...101.5-103.5 is normal range...
temp helps understand whats going on..high temp means infection low temp means her rumen is compromised, shutting down...b Complex is always a good place to start...


----------



## dog-sledding (Jul 22, 2013)

I hate to leave this message, but I found my goat Nila passed away today. She was doing great, she was eating, drinking and playing.....Then today she just passed.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

So sorry yo hear that

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry!!!...


----------

